# She's here! WOW!



## Dontworrybeappy (Mar 3, 2007)

Our new little girl "DRK Sheeze Gonna Wow Ya" arrived in Southern California from DRK Miniatures in Maryland! Since it was 90 degrees here today (and will be tomorrow!) I just had to give her a quick rough clip.... besides, I wanted a better look at what was under all that hippo-hair!




:

I still haven't clipped her head or legs, but WOW!

Before:





After:





Before:





After:





She's oh, what a personality, too!



:


----------



## ponyboi09 (Mar 3, 2007)

im speechless, i absolutely love her :new_shocked: SHE IS BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Songcatcher (Mar 3, 2007)

WOW is right. Definately got spots! :new_shocked:


----------



## miniappluvr (Mar 3, 2007)

:new_shocked: I think she is gorgeous!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## drk (Mar 3, 2007)

WOW Karen, Sheez is quite a KNOCKOUT under all that fuzz :aktion033:

I knew there was a horse under all that hair...lol

I hope you love her as much as I did and still do... She is a real sweetheart !!!!

Here she is just a few days old last summer with her Mommy....


----------



## Cara (Mar 3, 2007)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek omg i love that horse!!!!!



:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 4, 2007)

too cute! love those spots!!



:


----------



## ANDROMEDA FARM (Mar 4, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033:

Congratulations, she is definitely a spectacular filly.


----------



## tifflunn (Mar 4, 2007)

:aktion033: Wow



: - and Oh My



: she is a beauty Congratulations :aktion033:


----------



## Getitia (Mar 4, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Oh WOW  [/SIZE] :new_shocked: :new_shocked: Gorgeous


----------



## RAPfrosty (Mar 4, 2007)

WOW! She is absolutly beautiful! Oh, and Maryland is so close...


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 4, 2007)

: AW she is so cute.

She looks good under all the fur.

Enjoy her


----------



## Mona (Mar 4, 2007)

WOW...what a difference a haircut makes! PRETTY color on that girl!


----------



## TTF (Mar 4, 2007)

I love the second "after" picture of her with her tail blowing in the wind....SHE'S STUNNING CONGRATS!

Whats her call name??


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 4, 2007)

What a princess under all that wool! Very pretty. Love the spots



:


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Mar 4, 2007)

Triple the Fun said:


> I love the second "after" picture of her with her tail blowing in the wind....SHE'S STUNNING CONGRATS!
> 
> Whats her call name??



Well, Diane calls her "Sheezy" - but we call her "WOW!" :bgrin


----------



## TTF (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL sounds perfect.


----------



## Mini Lover (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow is right. :new_shocked:

She is a very nice horse, wouldn't mind if she came and lived with me



:

-Nicole


----------



## drk (Mar 4, 2007)

Dontworrybeappy said:


> Triple the Fun said:
> 
> 
> > I love the second "after" picture of her with her tail blowing in the wind....SHE'S STUNNING CONGRATS!
> ...


The minute she entered this world I said WOW!!! :new_shocked:

thus the name "DRK Sheez Gona WOW Ya" and that little girl sure WOW'd me



: And continues to do so all the way from California



:


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 4, 2007)

Congratulations

she is just beautiful



:

Lori


----------



## palsminihorses (Mar 5, 2007)

"WOW" is right! She is beautiful! It's just amazing what you can find underneath the "furballs!" Congratulations on your new filly!

And, DRK, I love her baby picture!

Pam


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO jealous!!!!!!!!!!!! She is fabulous! Hope I get spots like that outta my appy crosses!


----------



## nootka (Mar 5, 2007)

So amazing! That is my kinda appaloosa...love those big, dark spots.

Congratulations and thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## drk (Mar 5, 2007)

palsminihorses said:


> "WOW" is right! She is beautiful! It's just amazing what you can find underneath the "furballs!" Congratulations on your new filly!
> 
> And, DRK, I love her baby picture!
> 
> Pam


Hi Pam, Thanks, I just love taking pics of my foals but I sure could use some professional training on picture taking...lol

Diane


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2007)

Ooo baby!!




: She's a gorgeous girl all right, and her name fits her perfectly! Congrats! :aktion033:


----------



## Jill (Mar 6, 2007)

She is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## hairicane (Mar 6, 2007)

Congrats, what a beauty!!!


----------



## Star (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow, what a beautiful girl! You are very lucky



:


----------



## tracerace (Mar 10, 2007)

You are VERY lucky! You've got my dream horse there



I LOVE her! Thanks so much for sharing and making me smile


----------



## River Wood (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow that is great! Love the spots!

90 degrees? We are having a heat wave here of 35 after our blizzard last weekend and 20 inches of snow...





Its fun to see before and after pictures!


----------



## appymini (Mar 11, 2007)

WOW!!!



: Now That is a Appaloosa. :bgrin


----------

